# DC it often don't make sense



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

We all know you need Dust Collection - at least if you value your health.

BUT dust collection is a bit weird... You really don't seem to get what you pay for, which is a bit confusing to me. :huh:

Here's what I mean... 

Firstly the equipment in my workshop - I have; a Bandsaw, Bench Saw, Flatbed Linisher/Sander, Mitre Saw, Drill Press, Scroll Saw, Oscillating Bobbin Sander and various hand held tools that all need to connect to dust collection. My new lathe is coming in a couple of weeks too and I need to have dust collection fixed to that fairly constantly as I intend to do the majority of my work there.

Currently I have a SIP brand 1.5HP 50 Liter dust collector (DC) in the small workshop (see it here) and wheel it about from machine to machine. It's damn awkward wheeling it about, as space is very limited, and often I just want to cut and sand a couple of small bits to be used as part of something else... Moving this DC around all the time is time consuming and a PITA. Its also bloody loud! I feel it might not really suited or perhaps capable of driving a piped ducting system throughout to connect to the different machines. So with this in mind I have ordered a second one, to service one side of the workshop and probably will keep the other one attached to the lathe. They do seem to do a very good job, especially whilst sanding. So far so good... 

HOWEVER these units are 1.5 HP and have a throughput of 500CFM which is pretty huge and often a lot more powerful than big units. ALSO the filters on these units take out dust down to 0.5 microns. That's brilliant. The larger units often costing many times more, with dual bags etc. sometimes only filter particles down to 4 or 5 microns. Which means all the harmful stuff (ie the very small bits of dust, the ones that'll kill you) are blown back into the workshop... HUH? 

SO you spend more, but you're not as safe? How does that work? :blink:

Cheers, Chrome


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Never seen anything quite like this...Just how loud is it? I could see this being the answer to collection problems on my table saw.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Despite my griping they are pretty good... just a bit of a pain to lug from machine to machine especially when getting full. If you were gonna attach it to one unit and leave it, then it would be fine - it's ideal for that. As far as 'loudness' I suppose it would be like a bit louder than a consumer vacuum cleaner. If you're wearing ear protection anyway, then it should not be a problem. Dunno if you can get them in the US, but pretty sure you should be able to. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Try moving HF style DC around. Its a pain. My shop area is only a little over half of a two car garage. My solution was to attach a 20ft flex hose and move the hose from machine to machine as i work. I have adapted all of my machines to a 4" port which makes it quite easy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

What on earth is a bobbin sander?


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

dbhost said:


> What on earth is a bobbin sander?


One of these...


----------

